# pen lights



## Jack9580 (Oct 15, 2011)

I am looking for high quality penlight kits. My wife is a nurse and she would like a pen light for work. I have been looking around the web and have found a few but I want to make sure I get a quality kit since She can be rough on things. 

Anyone have any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Rick P (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Jack I put together one of the PSI pen lights for my wife who is also an RN. It looks great but for some reason it eats batteries.


----------



## Charles (Oct 16, 2011)

Rick P said:


> Hey Jack I put together one of the PSI pen lights for my wife who is also an RN. It looks great but for some reason it eats batteries.


 
x2 not the nurse part but the eats batteries.....true true. I am a CSI and use one.


----------



## Jack9580 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks. I was looking for a bit more info but its good to know they eat batteries.


----------



## titan2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Charles said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jack I put together one of the PSI pen lights for my wife who is also an RN. It looks great but for some reason it eats batteries.
> ...


 

Maybe the wood adds some insultation and the heat stays longer, shortening the battery life.....


Barney


----------



## juteck (Oct 21, 2011)

Berea offers one as well.  Never made one, so can't comment on durability.

http://www.bereahardwoods.com/pen-kit/sets/flashlight_pen.html


----------



## Rick P (Oct 21, 2011)

Jack9580 said:


> Thanks. I was looking for a bit more info but its good to know they eat batteries.


 
Sorry Jack
Both my wife and I are notoriously hard on gear of any kind, her pen light has held up well and the kit is of good quality. The only minor complaint she had was it eats batteries. I thought the kit could have allowed for a bit thicker wood but it has held up well.

Titan2
No idea we rarely see temps above 65 outside and the hospital is a steady 70. I cant imagine the battery it's self heats up that much.


----------



## EarlD (Oct 21, 2011)

Are any of these kits LED lights?


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 21, 2011)

Earl beat me to it.  I put LED lights in mine and the batter life is considerably better.


----------



## Canadian_Kid (Oct 21, 2011)

Could you share your procedure for the change to LED as well as your parts source. I just purchased two of these kits and the LED upgrade might be a good idea.

Thanks. Don.


----------



## Jack9580 (Oct 21, 2011)

X2 on the LED's. That would make them that much better.


Thanks everyone as a newbie all your wisdom is much appreciated.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 22, 2011)

Canadian_Kid said:


> Could you share your procedure for the change to LED as well as your parts source.


Back when I used a standard penlight kit, I simply replaced the supplied bulb with an L222 bulb.  It's a drop-in LED replacement for a standard penlight bulb.  I don't remember where I got them, but they were pretty expensive.

That said, I wasn't impressed with the kit quality.  I think turning a new skin for a mini-maglight produces a much nicer result.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## Fred (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a link to the replacement LED lightbulbs.

Be sure to hold onto something firm as these thingies are quite expensive considering just what they are.

http://www.led-replacement.com/l222.html


----------



## Canadian_Kid (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## 76winger (Oct 23, 2011)

This site has considerably better prices, but I can't can't get a link to the exact bulb. Go to the bottom of this page for various flashlight bulb options:
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/other_bulbs.htm


----------



## titan2 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fred said:


> Here is a link to the replacement LED lightbulbs.
> 
> Be sure to hold onto something firm as these thingies are quite expensive considering just what they are.
> 
> http://www.led-replacement.com/l222.html


 
At the bottom of the page.....Secure Online Shopping........

They have the 'List Price' as $19.95 and the 'Sale' price as $23.95

I don't care much for their "SALE" price!!!


Barney


----------



## Jack9580 (Oct 24, 2011)

thank you all for the help


----------



## Hess (Oct 24, 2011)

I have made dozens of the 1st gen PSI pen light.  The one with the black top  have had no problems.

FYI    Im a RN and see many make the lights with Wood in natural  finish  ie friction polish or the like.  Light finnished like that will cause cross contanination of Wounds so You should use CA or make the light out of Acrlic or inlace or any blanks that will not be porous or us a blank that can take much alcohol wiping due to freq cleaning 

They do sell well for me
as for the battery life.  The ones the hospitals supply the staff last no longer  and cant be changed out they are throw a ways


----------



## Jack9580 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hess said:


> I have made dozens of the 1st gen PSI pen light. The one with the black top have had no problems.
> 
> FYI Im a RN and see many make the lights with Wood in natural finish ie friction polish or the like. Light finnished like that will cause cross contanination of Wounds so You should use CA or make the light out of Acrlic or inlace or any blanks that will not be porous or us a blank that can take much alcohol wiping due to freq cleaning
> 
> ...


 

Thank You

That is all great info.


----------

